# Foiling....Yes or No?



## vetmp (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello all,

I've been wondering, what is the best way to foil and should I try and foil everything as I am cooking it or would there only be certain things. I have a 34cu/in Smoke Hollow and it has a water pan that does a really good job of keeping everything moist and I am wondering, should I foil or shouldn't I? What are the pros and cons of doing it that way? I don't do it now and I have to say that I have never had bad results other than maybe the bark is a little dark but it is always nice when all is said and done. Could use a few pointers also on when to foil if that is the way I should go and what is good for the different meats to add to keep it moist when it is wrapped. Thanks everyone. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Vetmp,

Foiling is a personal preference, completely.  Many foil when smoking butts and briskets at about 165 to help get through the stall experienced when slow smoking large cuts of meat.  This is known as the Texas Crutch.  If you foil you won't get the really good bark but it sounds like you may not be a bark man anyway, so it's worth a try. You can add a little juice or liquid of your choice.

I personally don't foil butts and briskets unless I have a time issue and need to get through the stall quickly.

I do foil my babyback ribs only because my family likes really really tender ribs.  Sometimes I add brown sugar, parkay, and honey inside the foil on the meat side of the ribs.

Your best bet is to play around with it and find out if it is method you would like to employ.  If you like it keep doing it, and if you don't, well then don't!

Good luck and get smokin'

Bill


----------



## damon555 (Jan 27, 2013)

I started out foiling but quickly learned that if I'm patient enough there is no need. After many successful smokes using foil I got lazy a few times and just let it ride. As strange as it seemed to me the meat would turn out tender and juicy if I just left it alone. Nobody is complaining either. So my personal preference is to let everything go until it tells me that it's done.....this does take practice with your particular smoker.

Another thing that I learned was there is no need for water in the pan for my WSM....I also resisted the idea that sand works fine. After a buddy of mine mentioned that he was using sand I gave it a shot. Lo and behold it worked like a charm. Actually better. The temps are rock steady and I never have to worry about it running dry. Simply cover the sand with foil and toss it after the smoke. Very easy and I don't dread cleaning the water pan anymore. Also sand has had zero effect on how juicy the final product is. 

Having just started smoking a few years ago I sure don't have all the answers but what I have explained above has made it so much easier to get to the desired point.....which is great tasting BBQ!


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 27, 2013)

No foil for me and dry smoke chamber all the way! Here is some good reading that really took my game to a new level:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-finished#post_855699


----------



## bjk1086 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm a newbie but when I foil I don't get the bark I want


----------



## smoking b (Jan 27, 2013)

No foil for me either - I like bark too much!  No water either & I have no trouble getting tender, juicy Q  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT0356.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 22, 2013


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have foiled sometimes to buy myself time if i had to run some errands and was already pretty high internal temp.  Little risk of overcooking.


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 27, 2013)

Well....If I'm smoking meat for later use I foil to get the juices. I wrap after hitting 150 because some say meat only absorbs smoke until 140 or so true or not don't know. Have stopped smoking many times at 150 and smoke ring is as good as any I've seen. Have a LP burner out of a wall furnace can but in smoker. You can just about set your clock as to when the meat will be done if you wrap. Now if I'm smoking for immediate consumption I don't wrap and like it better. What I have not tried is to wrap then when meet is done remove from wrap and put back into cooker for 30-45 min. to dry bark back out. Will someday when I'm smoking and not hungry.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=Foiling&type=all


----------



## pellet (Jan 27, 2013)

Ribs are the only meat I have foiled. I used to go with no foil and it seemed like it was all hit and miss on the tenderness. I then used the 3-2-1 method and get great results each time. I am going to try foiling a brisket to see if I can get a little more tenderness out of it. That said I think it is an individule preference. As for flavor, I dont have much taste or smell so I depend on smoke and other seasonings for my self but the family only comments on tenderness when I foil or not and foiling gets the better results for the the clan.


----------



## roller (Jan 28, 2013)

I foil Butts, Brisket , Ribs, Pork loins   .


----------



## humdinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't foil butts, but I also have a propane smoker so ramping up the temp a bit to help push through the stall is as easy as turning a knob. I do wrap my ribs because I have seen a noticeable difference in not doing it, but in the end it's all personal preference.


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 28, 2013)

I foil all my big cuts and ribs too.


----------



## cooknhogz (Jan 28, 2013)

When smoking large amounts of meat for business I foil to speed up the process. Time is money


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2013)

I always Foil Ribs and Brisket. Butts vary by how early I get them on and the situation. The liquid I use on beef is still under construction but for Pork, I always use my Foiling Juice...JJ

Foiling Juice

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more KC Style.

Simmer 5-10 minutes until syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

For Pulled Pork: Make a Double batch, Butter optional...

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

De-fat the remaining Juice from the foil pack or pan and set aside.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan and add the de-fatted pan Juice and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crockpot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crockpot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. Thanks for the inquiries, ENJOY...JJ


----------



## vetmp (Jan 28, 2013)

So that has pretty much summed it up for me when it comes to foiling....does anyone else have a foiling juice recipe they would like to share?


----------



## pellet (Jan 29, 2013)

vetmp said:


> So that has pretty much summed it up for me when it comes to foiling....does anyone else have a foiling juice recipe they would like to share?


I like to the keep it simple advice. Just apple juice, cherry juice or what ever is handy. I did find that bottle of pre mixed margrita is an excellent marinade on ribs for an over night marinade. Im thinking of using it as a juice in  the foil also.


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 29, 2013)

vetmp said:


> So that has pretty much summed it up for me when it comes to foiling....does anyone else have a foiling juice recipe they would like to share?


Coke or Dr. Pepper with a healthy shaking of rub in the foil or foil pans.  I use the pans so as to catch all the juices, they also eliminate the need to double foil.  I do love me some foil...I use it on everything, ribs, brisket, butts.  If your concerned about your bark, just unfoil or open the foil up about an hour or so before you finish the cook and the bark will usually reset.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jan 29, 2013)

I foil ribs, butts, briskets but usually wait until they get to 185° on the butts and brisket. I get a little more bark that way. By then I want

to be done cooking and usually can't drink anymore so foiling speeds up the end of da-smoke....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll drink to that...


----------



## humdinger (Jan 29, 2013)

RTBBQ2 said:


> I foil ribs, butts, briskets but usually wait until they get to 185° on the butts and brisket. I get a little more bark that way. By then I want
> 
> to be done cooking and usually can't drink anymore so foiling speeds up the end of* da-smoke*....
> 
> ...


Sounds like your the one to blame for teaching our Michigan "Yoopers" (people from the U.P. (upper peninsula)) how to talk. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  For those reading this who don't know what I mean and would like an example, watch the movie "Fargo" and just listen. LOL jk


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 29, 2013)

I love that accent, yah.


----------



## talan64 (Jan 29, 2013)

I foil Butts, brisket and ribs. I keep 4 - 5 of the large foil pans from the dollar store on hand, and just foil over the top.  Works great.  Sure I lose some bark, but taste and moisture are there!


----------



## helljack6 (Jan 29, 2013)

I see foiling as a technique, when used properly it can decrease your overall cook time but at a price of another characteristic of the meat that you're cooking. An alternative to foiling, simply increasing temp. Now before anyone jumps in and says that's not BBQ or that's not normal, I'll have you know I've done large packer briskets from start to finish in 4.5 hours high heat, with no bark. Can it be done, sure. But the signature bark that's built up over the period of a slow cook is forever lost within the first hour. But, there's no stall period either. A forum member from another site I still frequent is a stone cold believer in 270-325 heat range for such cuts as ribs and brisket and has done enough of them to back his claim with no foil whatsoever.

My point here, foiling like smoking, is a technique. Some use it with great success, others just don't use it. Regardless if you like it or not or understand it or not, it's a good technique to have in your playbook for when time suddenly becomes of the essence.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 29, 2013)

helljack6 said:


> I see foiling as a technique, when used properly it can decrease your overall cook time but at a price of another characteristic of the meat that you're cooking. An alternative to foiling, simply increasing temp. Now before anyone jumps in and says that's not BBQ or that's not normal, I'll have you know I've done large packer briskets from start to finish in 4.5 hours high heat, with no bark. Can it be done, sure. But the signature bark that's built up over the period of a slow cook is forever lost within the first hour. But, there's no stall period either. A forum member from another site I still frequent is a stone cold believer in 270-325 heat range for such cuts as ribs and brisket and has done enough of them to back his claim with no foil whatsoever.
> 
> My point here, foiling like smoking, is a technique. Some use it with great success, others just don't use it. Regardless if you like it or not or understand it or not, it's a good technique to have in your playbook for when time suddenly becomes of the essence.


Does this mean you've abandoned the 210° low and slow naked ribs and joined us on the otherside?


----------



## damon555 (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems the majority on the board use foil. I'm wondering whether it has anything to do with the type of smoker being used or if it's just more of a timing thing. My WSM pretty much cooks any type of BBQ from start to finish with no real interaction from me at all during the smoke. It's downright boring until it's time to eat. It might take a little longer but in the end it's so much easier to just let the smoker work its magic.

I also tend to lean towards simple rubs. When I learned to cook as a child simplicity was the name of the game....We were pretty poor and mom had limited resources but did a fantastic job. That is now really starting to reflect in my BBQ. The meat alone is delicious. Adding a bunch of other flavors to the mix seems to detract from what I'm setting out to do....

But in the end it's all about what makes you comfortable and appeals to your tastes. You really owe it to yourself to try all the different techniques. You might be surprised.


----------



## vetmp (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm going to smoke a beef tip roast tonight overnight. I plan on staying up with it and I was going to foil it at around the 4 hour mark. It'll be the first time that I have foiled and I figure, what do I have to lose? Nothing I think so I am going to give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## cromag (Jan 29, 2013)

I only foil at the end when they are headed to rest in the cooler and that's on all meat


----------



## helljack6 (Jan 30, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> Does this mean you've abandoned the 210° low and slow naked ribs and joined us on the otherside?


Nope, still do the ribs at 210, 5.5 hours, no foil, no flipping, butt arse nekkid, the Mike Mills way. Anything else I cook, is dependent only on the time frame in which I need it done in. I've done brisket in 4.5 hours and I've done them in 18 hours, just a matter of how I feel. As for foil, I tend to not use it as much as I'll plan out the cook based on technique and the need to use or need to not use.


----------



## vetmp (Jan 31, 2013)

So I am going to be smoking a pork picnic tonight and want to be able to foil it but don't want to be cooking still at noon tomorrow. What temp should I shoot for to know that it is time to foil? 175-180?


----------



## goinforbroke (Jan 31, 2013)

Not having read all the replies.. here's my take:

Foiling is a cooking tool that helps increase the temperature of meat.   Now, I'm aware of the various reasons that people _don't_ foil - such ask creating more bark, or smoke penetration.  This really has to be prefaced though, because the circumstances (read; equipment) people use is as varied as taste itself.   

Using me and my equipment for example.. I use the humble Brinkmann smoke n pit, albeit modded out somewhat to cook with.  This is not a 'set it and forget it" piece of equipment, in the immortal words of Ron Popeil.  Foil is a useful tool for me to bring big pieces of meat to temp, because this smoker is very "hand's on", requiring a lot of attention to keep temp.  I like that actually; it gives me something to do while working out in the yard or on my car.. whatever.  

This attention has it's limits though.  I don't want to tend this thing for 16 hours, ya know?  So I speed it up with foil for a couple hours.. say hours 4 to 6.  I can transition back to oak and lump charcoal, saving my stash of citrus wood from just making heat.  After a while the foil comes off and we go back to making a crust, which isn't a problem with so much air moving through this smoker.  An oven it isn't.   

If I had an electric or propane smoker I'd leave the foil in the pantry.  I mean, why bother?  Set it and forget it, not much equipment tending is required here and time becomes something I can get flexible with.  This might even apply to some of these really good charcoal deals like a WSM.  

Horses for courses..


----------



## vetmp (Jan 31, 2013)

I've got a propane Smoke Hollow but I keep plateauing at 175 and can't get IT any hotter and I don't want to just crank the dial up and make more heat at
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  the risk of burning or drying out the work I have already done...


----------



## goinforbroke (Jan 31, 2013)

Like a lot of things.. experience counts and there is a learning curve with whatever equipment someone's using.  There's no reason not to try foiling meat for a given period to see how temperature is effected.    There's been some theory discussion of IT stalls involving evaporative cooling, and being a guy who designed HVAC systems in a former life... the concept is not lost on me at all.  Thermodynamics 101.   

If your working with a pork butt I wouldn't worry too much about drying it out, since it's so fatty to begin with.   You might want to experiment with more inexpensive picnic shoulders to see how everything reacts, wrt to time and the end product.   I can't see why something using a propane burner can't bring everything to temp..  might just be a perspective on relative time.


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 31, 2013)

I only foil ribs. Love me some bark!


----------



## vetmp (Jan 31, 2013)

So I'll give it a shot with foiling tonight. It is a picnic that I am smoking. Figure I'll foil it at around 175 when it begins to stall...sound about right?


----------



## goinforbroke (Jan 31, 2013)

the classic stall is around 160 F.  You might want to verify the temp of your smoker itself.. (factory gauges being what they are), and make sure you are actually working with 225 to 275.  Go for it and take mental notes if not paper notes.. and bon appetit.


----------



## ole man dan (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess I've always been in the minority. 

I  use a little bit of foil, BUT...  I like to smoke Ribs,Butts, and Brisket somewhere between 275° and 300°.

I've tried the Johnny Trigg method and it makes fantastic Ribs, so I will sometimes do ribs his way.

I'm a love the bark guy, so I try to avoid foil on Butts or Brisket. 

Foil does speed up the cooking process, so if I'm rushed for time...  I drag out the foil.

One thing for sure is the type smoker also should enter into your decision on using foil.

Example:  My UDS is a wet enough environment, that it needs no water pan, needs no foil.

BUT... the stall time on my UDS is much longer than on my Offset.

My UDS is almost foolproof.

My Offset requires more work on my part, but it does produce better bark.


----------



## maple sticks (Feb 1, 2013)

vetmp said:


> So I am going to be smoking a pork picnic tonight and want to be able to foil it but don't want to be cooking still at noon tomorrow. What temp should I shoot for to know that it is time to foil? 175-180?


If I'm going to foil its anywhere over 150*


----------

